# Crossmark vs Holy Roller



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I have a bike that I pretty much only use for riding to/from people's houses and on the pump track.

I have the following tires sitting here at home:

2.25 Maxxis Crossmark
2.1 Maxxis Crossmark
2.4 Maxxis Holy Roller
2.2 Maxxis Holy Roller

What would you run and why? I think the Crossmarks are lighter from memory. Should I just go with that? Or am I better off sticking with the (probably) faster rolling Holy Roller?


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

Since you never got a reply on this, I'll throw my opinion out there. 

Holy Rollers.

I use 2.4 on my 7" FR bike for urban playing, and occasional trips to a nearby XC trail that has some woodwork, and I use 2.2 on my DJ for pump tracks and packed trails. For any riding that is mostly hardpack or sand over hard, they work amazingly well. If you start getting into loamy or muddy stuff, Crossmarks will do better, but at that point, I would start looking at something more aggressive anyways.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I ended up going with the Crossmarks, mainly because I was flying overseas and needed every bit of lightweight stuff I could get - so the Crossmarks made the cut!


----------

